# How do they get the crowd to wear all one color?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

They just say wear white and people do? Do they give away shirts before the game? I cant imagine just asking people to do it would get such good turnout.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Promotions, or they hand out shirts at the stadium.

http://www.whitehotheat.com


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

lol that is weird i was watching the heat bulls game and wondering the same thing.They must give away shirts at the door.Or ask a person if they wear whatever color they will get free entry or a free sode or something?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well they have been advertising it forever, so a lot of fans wore white to the game

and the ones who didnt got a t shirt to wear


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

dont tell him he's trying to steal our marketing ingredience! I think somone on espn said last tiem that they had shirts sitting on teh chairs when fans came, but i dont thnk they're right now waht i do know, and mabye somoen who lives in miami and went to one of the games can confirm that they have covered the chairs w/ White like sheets, like i noticed the floor seats ppl who are always late after halftime and stuff had their setas covered with a big white sheet while their gone so it didnt throw the theme off


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Are people really that fascinated by our color theme's? we've been doing it for three years, where've you been?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Are people really that fascinated by our color theme's? we've been doing it for three years, where've you been?


I guess its because the white sticks out more than the red last year.


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

I thought this was kinda racist............yea not funny


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DTigre said:


> I thought this was kinda racist............yea not funny


black was the first color we did :biggrin: 

Back in Black
The Red Zone (I still think deoderant)
White Hot Heat


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> black was the first color we did :biggrin:
> 
> Back in Black
> The Red Zone (I still think deoderant)
> White Hot Heat



i was getting scared no one here remembered the last 2 themes.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> well they have been advertising it forever, so a lot of fans wore white to the game
> 
> and the ones who didnt got a t shirt to wear


i was at game 2 tonight and they didnt hand out shirts... they gave them out for those who went to game 1 and a lot of ppl wore those again... however, the rest of the crowd who didnt wear the shirts wore white anyway.... the heat did a great job of marketing and advertising this... plus like ppl have been saying.. we've been doing this for 3 years now... we're used to it... every playoff game will be a sick white out. unlike phoenix who did a horrible job with their orange out.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

DTigre said:


> I thought this was kinda racist............yea not funny


 Yea, all the white somewhat reminds me of a KKK rally or something.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

fmanlu05 said:


> i was at game 2 tonight and they didnt hand out shirts... they gave them out for those who went to game 1 and a lot of ppl wore those again... however, the rest of the crowd who didnt wear the shirts wore white anyway.... the heat did a great job of marketing and advertising this... plus like ppl have been saying.. we've been doing this for 3 years now... we're used to it... every playoff game will be a sick white out. unlike phoenix who did a horrible job with their orange out.


Yeah it did seem like their was more white in game 1, or is that just me?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> How do they get the crowd to wear all one color?


Cuz we`re gansta` like that and we like to look good :biggrin:


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah it did seem like their was more white in game 1, or is that just me?


it's just you... at the game i would say 95% of the people there were wearing white.. it looked just as amazing as it did on TV for game 1.


----------

